# Tight End Ibanez bridge - kicks arse



## VBCheeseGrater (Nov 20, 2013)

I got myself an Ibanez RG921F in the mail yesterday. Its great so far although i expected the stock dimarzios to be a bit more to my liking.

The Tight End bridge though - im impressed! Easiest set up ive ever done. Im glad we have guitar companies still innovating, and not continuing to base hardware on 1950's designs. It feels great for palm mutes, each saddle is securely in place. One height screw per saddle. Intonation was a cinch at full tension. Some engineer at Ibanez gets it for us fixed bridge guys. 

End rant. 

Edit: it looks killer too


----------



## russmuller (Nov 20, 2013)

I second this. I bought an FR1620 I found used purely because of this bridge (although the neck and pickups didn't hurt either). It's terribly comfortable and easy to adjust. It puts the RGD fixed bridge guitars at the top of my list.


----------



## rikomaru (Nov 20, 2013)

I've yet to really play on one, but they look like a hardtail edge and that's a definite plus. 

Sidenote: super hooked on the gibraltar customs too. Lol


----------



## Alphanumeric (Nov 21, 2013)

Damn right. The tight end pro on the 721 is killer, intonation is near perfect except for the G to B string which every guitar sucks with. Easy set ups abound. Action? Like, 1 simple twiddle. Intonation, like, 1 simple twiddle. I prefer it to the Gibrlatar pro on mah 121 which is saying a lot. 

Shame it adds some subtle weirdy harmonics on hi gain rhythm :/


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Nov 21, 2013)

yeah they def have a edge type look to them, alot of folks think "floating trem" upon first glance.

Serenity - is there much of a difference with the Pro? Mine has the Tight End "R" apparently. I dare say i might be hearing some of those harmonics you mention. honestly, i want to throw in some d-activators before making any judgements. I was not planning to swap the pups initially, but once i spend some time with the guitar, i find they are a little woofy and slightly abrasive for my liking. It may be i'm just hooked on d-activators.


----------



## russmuller (Nov 21, 2013)

IIRC, the "R" is just the 7-string version.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 21, 2013)

It feels nice, but for me, it does not beat this bridge


----------



## rikomaru (Nov 21, 2013)

^ gibraltar custom 7!!! I need to find one of those xiphos just so I can steal that bridge for a build. XD

Can one of you explain the harmonic thing in a bit more detail?


----------



## darren (Nov 21, 2013)

I love the look of the new Tight End bridge that sort of looks like an Edge base plate. Ibanez has had some great bridge designs over the years.


----------



## rikomaru (Nov 21, 2013)

I've often wondered why they don't just use the edge assembly as a hardtail since a considerable portion of the Ibanez players are used to it. I suppose the tight end is close enough to tyat.  I can't help but wonder if they'll go that extra step to beat the 456.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 21, 2013)

During the period of time I've been playing Ibbies they've always seemed to have cool bridges. Good to know that's still the case. I have yet to try that one.


----------



## oracles (Nov 21, 2013)

The tight end bridges are far and above my favourite fixed bridges. So easy to work with, and super comfy.


----------



## satchmo72 (Nov 21, 2013)

rikomaru said:


> I've often wondered why they don't just use the edge assembly as a hardtail since a considerable portion of the Ibanez players are used to it. I suppose the tight end is close enough to tyat.  I can't help but wonder if they'll go that extra step to beat the 456.



They did for awhile on the JS2000. It was basically the Edge minus the springs and block,hard mounted. Same palm feel and fine tuning of an Edge.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Nov 21, 2013)

russmuller said:


> IIRC, the "R" is just the 7-string version.



nah because mine's a 6. I double checked after reading your post and it is the "R" version on my 6. still no idea what that means then - thanks for taking a gander at it though!

From what i can gather from jemsite, seems to be just the newer version

here's some pics of the axe. once i get some better light ill do a NGD


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Nov 21, 2013)

rikomaru said:


> Can one of you explain the harmonic thing in a bit more detail?



Not really  when someone mentioned it a bell went off in my head, something about the high end abrasiveness i'm getting - could be anything though - pickups likely - can't at all say it's from the bridge with any confidence whatsoever. I wouldn't put much stock in it. The other poster may be able to elaborate better though


----------



## gclef (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't think anybody has conceived as many nicely designed bridges as ibanez has in the past 20 years.

I love the tight end on my rg921
I love the edge (best floyd IMO)
I love the zr (best trem design. Halfway between a 2pt and a floyd)
And though I haven't played one yet, the syncronizr looks to be a contender in the standard trem market.


----------



## satchmo72 (Nov 21, 2013)

There is a Tight End bridge and there is a Tight End R

The R is more like the Edge style bridges with a "palm rest" of sorts on it.

The Tight End is the bridge found on the RG1451 and a few others and is more of a vintage style without the Edge look.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 21, 2013)

satchmo72 said:


> There is a Tight End bridge and there is a Tight End R
> 
> The R is more like the Edge style bridges with a "palm rest" of sorts on it.
> 
> The Tight End is the bridge found on the RG1451 and a few others and is more of a vintage style without the Edge look.


 


Ibanez Tight End:






Found on the earliest Prestige Hard Tails like the RG1451 and the Hard Tail Jem. It's still being used on all the FR series. 

Ibanez Tight End R:






These are the Edge looking ones. Seen on all the new hardtail Prestige and Premium RGs and RGDs.



satchmo72 said:


> They did for awhile on the JS2000. It was basically the Edge minus the springs and block,hard mounted. Same palm feel and fine tuning of an Edge.


 
Again, . Outside LACS, the original Edge FX IIRC was only available on the gold JS2000. The rest are based on the Edge III, and those are only on the MTM models (6 string) and the M8Ms (8 string). Oddly enough, never available on a 7. Notice the differences in design and fine tuners.


----------



## ferret (Nov 22, 2013)

Are there any non-black Ibanez's featuring the Tight End?  Besides the current RG921, anyways.


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Nov 22, 2013)

Everything I want to say about the Tight End has been said. If you like fixed bridges I'd recommend it.


----------



## oracles (Nov 22, 2013)

ferret said:


> Are there any non-black Ibanez's featuring the Tight End?  Besides the current RG921, anyways.



The FR series, The RG1451, and the Anniversary prestige models being the RG1421.


----------



## spityura (May 2, 2016)

So I have a ibanez RGD7UC with a tight end r bridge. When I try to set the intonation I don't really see the saddles moving like my other guitars. I follow all the steps. 1st I loosen the saddle lock bolt and then I tweak the intonation adjustment bolt.But the intonation doesn't change. any thoughts guys?


----------

